# GOOD WEEK OF WADE FISHING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 6, 2019

*Thank You For Your Generous CCA-BCT Donations​*





​
On almost a nightly basis I get to ask our customers to give to a great cause, the Building Conservation Trust, which is the habitat arm of CCA, and as such is at the heart of building, restoring and maintaining fishing habit on our coast. It never ceases to amaze me how generous our customers are when they hear about BCT and their work. So, let me say thank you to all who have contributed, and I look forward to talking to more of you about BCT while youâ€™re here at Bay Flats Lodge. - *Randy Brown, Bay Flats Lodge Manager*

*Good Week of Wade Fishing​*





​
Todayâ€™s Titoâ€™s group had to work for the fish, but they caught some solid ones! It was certainly nice getting back out in the water to chase â€˜em, and todayâ€™s weather was fantastic! Canâ€™t wait to fish with these guys again next time! â€" *Capt. Cooper Hartmann, June 2, 2019*






​
My Titoâ€™s Vodka group of four made the call to wade fish with croaker for the day. That decision paid off well, with a great box of solid trout, and a couple of bonus reds and a drum. Buzz had the big fish, a hefty 23â€ trout. We waded over a mixture of hard sand and grass beds, combined with some scattered shell. Itâ€™s always a good time fishing with this group. - *Capt. Todd Jones, June 3, 2019*

*WINTER FISHING SPECIAL: Dec. 2019 â€" Jan. 2020​**Boat or Wade Fishing (Includes 3 Meals, 1 Night Lodging, and Fishing Guide)​*
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

*â€œWINTER FISHING SPECIALâ€ Rates:*
Full-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $500/angler
Half-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $475/angler
Full-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $375/angler
Half-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Full-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Half-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $325/angler

â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Make the Most of Your Bay Flats Lodge Memories​*





​
*Go To SmugMug Here​*
Thereâ€™s nothing weâ€™re more proud of than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™re putting the photos from your lodge visit out on our new SmugMug online-printing site so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!
https://www.smugmug.com/search/?q=bay+flats+lodge&c=photos#q=bay+flats+lodge&c=galleries&s=recent






​*The Seadrift Story​**With Excerpts from Shannon Selin and the Seadrift Chamber of Commerce​*





​
More than 2000 years ago, now extinct Karankawa Indian tribes lived along the Gulf of Mexico in what is today Texas. Their tribes wandered the Texas coast from Galveston Bay to Corpus Christi Bay and as far as 100 miles inland. They fought unsuccessfully to stay on their land after it opened to American settlers in the 1800â€™s, but they were the first inhabitants of the coastal area that is known today as Seadrift, Texas.

Seadrift was founded in 1848, and was incorporated in 1911. It was settled by German people who originally came to settle in Indianola, as they moved inland to farm. The town area was originally known as Lower Mott, but the name of 'Driftwood' was chosen for the town, but when the town folk went to register the name with the state of Texas, they discovered that name was already registered. The name of 'Seadrift' was chosen after that by the early settlers.

J.A. Peeler was one of the founding settlers of the community. He had an import export business of livestock, and camels from Saudi Arabia. He was a Master Mason Architect, planned and constructed most of Seadrifts' subdivisions, homes, and general layout of the town. The post office opened in 1891 and has remained in continuous operation. In 1892 J. Dierlam served as postmaster, and the town had a physician. In 1896 Seadrift had tri-weekly mail service, a Baptist church, a music teacher, and a population of 120. Residents relied on stage coach service to Port Lavaca.






​
By 1909 a railroad came to Seadrift followed by the other railroad companies. A channel was dug to the Inter-coastal Waterway to facilitate shipping of seafood and vegetables. By 1914 Seadrift had three churches, two banks, a telephone connection, four hotels, a photographer, and 1,250 inhabitants. The weekly newspaper was called the Seadrift Success. The boom ended, however, on June 28, 1919, when a large hurricane caused massive damage to the growing town. Many residents moved, and passenger-train service to Seadrift was canceled. The storms of 1919 and 1929 took a toll on the city, and any residents decided not to rebuild.

In the 1970â€™s and 1980â€™s, a crab-picking plant employed much of Seadriftâ€™s population, as well as surrounding chemical plants and an aluminum plant. In 1990, the population was 1,277, and in 2000 the community had 1,352 inhabitants and fifty-two businesses. In 2012, Seadrift celebrated its Centennial with a big anniversary celebration. At the same time, citizens interested in preserving history dedicated the historic Seadrift depot, still under renovation.

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying â€¦​*_Great time, and very pleasant personnel! Capt. Jeremy McClelland was great! Keep up the good work! - *Will R. 6/5/19*

Awesome experience! I've been to the lodge five times, and have had a great time each visit! - *George M. 6/5/19*

Great accommodations - very clean! The food was great, and the staff was very friendly and professional! Great job done by all. Thank you! - *Bill S. 6/3/19*

Capt. Heath Borchert is awesome! Out of all the fishing guides that I have been out with around the coast, Capt. Heath has been the best so far! - *Kyle B. 6/3/19*

Capt. Kevin Matula was wonderful! The food was great, and the staff was amazing! Staying here was the best ever! Normally when I stay away from home, I always feel the room we are in is not clean, but I definitely did NOT have that feeling here. The room was so very clean and very comfortable. Thank you! - *Debbie G. 6/3/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 40 % Precip.*
A 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 2pm. Some of the storms could be severe. Partly sunny, with a high near 90. South wind 6 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms before 8am. Mostly sunny, with a high near 92. Heat index values as high as 106. Southwest wind 7 to 9 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny, with a high near 92. South southeast wind 5 to 8 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny, with a high near 91. South wind 8 to 10 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after 8am. Mostly sunny, with a high near 91. North northeast wind around 7 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly sunny, with a high near 88.
*Wednesday 30 % Precip.*
A 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly sunny, with a high near 88.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 83.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------

